# Is this puppy a purebred?



## Desmo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all, long time reader of this forum and just registered here today. I have been looking for a GSD to adopt, preferably a young one or a puppy, and found one I'm very interested in last week. I filled out the adoption application and was able to go meet the puppy today. I am very interested but am concerned if she is a purebred. I think I will proceed with the adoption regardless, my current 2 year old GSD had no issues with her, but I am just curious. 

Some more info: She is three months old, has a strong bond already with her foster mom. Was easily the calmest puppy I have ever met when I saw her. The rescue group is sure her mom is a purebred GSD but they are unsure who her father even is.

Here are some pictures that were up of her. Any opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Without papers, there is no way to know for sure... However I would say yes, it appears to be PB to me.

If you like her, why does it matter if she is pure? You're not gonna breed her I assume, so her being pure is totally academic


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She looks purebred.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going to say yes, the pup is PB. Certainly looks like it.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks pure


----------



## Desmo (Jan 15, 2012)

BR870 said:


> Without papers, there is no way to know for sure... However I would say yes, it appears to be PB to me.
> 
> If you like her, why does it matter if she is pure? You're not gonna breed her I assume, so her being pure is totally academic


Yes, it was just out of curiosity. I usually can tell no problem but for some reason I was second guessing. I will be going forward with the adoption process.

Thanks for all of the help, I appreciate it!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Personally, I think she is a purebred GSD.
THANK YOU for adopting! =)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for giving that pretty little girl a forever and loving home.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She sure looks to be pb.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

What a cute pup! I would say PB, looks more PB than 90% of the GSDs in the shops around here


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

She definitely looks purebred to me. If you really want to know for sure you can do a dna test to deternime breed. You can even register her through AKC's PAL/ILP program so that you can participate in AKC events, just not conformation....

Goodluck with her!!!


----------

